
How long does it take to create a 16TB file? - userbinator
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20071204-00/?p=24313
======
emiunet
The article is from 2007. I’m wondering how long it takes now for the same
test.

~~~
jaclaz
The article is from 2007 but is about what happened at the time NTFS was
developed, so likely the time it happened was 1992/1993 or so.

